# Was after an Audi TT but I want an S3, 13k or less



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Looked at the TT's but have swung towards the S3 anybody got one for sale ?

cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

S3 for less than Â£13k? Not from an Audi dealer and prob not from enthusiasts that frequent this forum.

Take a look on autotrader.co.uk and you might see a few around the Â£13-14k mark. But they will be very early cars, with lots of miles and prob not the best condition. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah they are pretty scarce never mind for that price, came across a couple of 99T plates with 50-70k on them for between 12.5k and 14k which I thought was not bad


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

13k or less??? :


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Theres a W plate in black going for about 12.5k at Croyland Motors in Rushden Northants

Done 94k miles, interior looks very clean though


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

How long does the turbo last before it needs changing? I've always thought high performance petrol turbos have a relatively short lifetime compared to the rest of the engine.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Theres a W plate in black going for about 12.5k at Croyland Motors in Rushden Northants


I bet shes a beauty


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

My turbo (in a 1.8 T sport, 150 bhp, so not that stressed) is still completely problem-free after just over 6 years and 99k miles. I've got my fingers crossed as I type this, because I hate tempting fate!


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

> I bet shes a beauty


I haven't had a close look round it, but it looks pretty nice for Â£12.5k

The interior did look in excellent condition


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Average mileage on that age is about Â£15-16k depending on extras, so I guess Â£12.5k is about right

my bad


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

If you don't mind a lefty have a look on www.mobile.de there is shed loads on there. 
Good Luck!

Regards,
Des.


----------

